# What are you currently listening to??



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a shuffled playlist of The Beatles blasting! 
All you need is love, love, love is all you need!


----------



## Oirish (Feb 6, 2011)

A live album from The Raconteurs at Brixton from their first tour. Epic.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2011)

Epidemic by Slayer - from 1986's 'Reign in Blood'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

We have a lot of music threads here!

Last night I was listening to Styx' Paradise Theatre as well as a lot of Pink. I think I had Glitter in the Air on repeat for a while. LOL


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 6, 2011)

This has found a new home in my MP3 player.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9C-z-dljsY

(U2 - "Every breaking wave")


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2011)

new Goo Goo Dolls cd.pretty good,i have always loved The Goo.listening to it right now.:happy: love that Goo Goo Dolls sound always and forever. :happy:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 7, 2011)

Goo Goo Dolls? Really? While I usually would tear into someone for a band I feel 'jumped the shark' with their commercial success, I will keep an open mind. I dug there early albums (like 1991's "Hold Me Up"), but I feel they owe alot of their sound to the great MPls band, The Replacemants. The 'Mats never really got the props they deserved and bands like the Goo Goo Dolls road in on their coat tails and got to reap the rewards while the Reaplacements fell into cult status. But such is life... That said, if you like the Goo, check out The Replacements, they did put out at least four major label alums between 1985-1990 (Sire/Warner Bros). That said, I've been listen alot to the 2-CD Replacements comp, called "All For Nothing, Nothing For All"- great starting point for those who are curious. Songs like:

"Can't Hardly Wait", "Left Of The Dial", "Beer For Breakfast", "Birthday Gal"... the list goes on.

Seriously, this was one of the best bands of the 1980's and really one of the best rock n' roll bands you've never heard of.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunger For Violence by Vektor.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Feb 7, 2011)

I've got a lovely mix of Woodhands and Murder By Death going on...with a hint of Reverend Horton Heat. =]


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 7, 2011)

Trash - Ko&#1071;n


----------



## penguin (Feb 7, 2011)

A Good Heart - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in an Oldies kick and listening to Mary Wells, 'He's the One I love'. Pure innocence and her voice is unmatched by no other!

Come on, how many times do you hear lyrics so sweet as this today?

"He may not be the one who's handsome and a tall but he's the one that I love"


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Goo Goo Dolls? Really? While I usually would tear into someone for a band I feel 'jumped the shark' with their commercial success, I will keep an open mind. I dug there early albums (like 1991's "Hold Me Up"), but I feel they owe alot of their sound to the great MPls band, The Replacemants. The 'Mats never really got the props they deserved and bands like the Goo Goo Dolls road in on their coat tails and got to reap the rewards while the Reaplacements fell into cult status. But such is life... That said, if you like the Goo, check out The Replacements, they did put out at least four major label alums between 1985-1990 (Sire/Warner Bros). That said, I've been listen alot to the 2-CD Replacements comp, called "All For Nothing, Nothing For All"- great starting point for those who are curious. Songs like:
> 
> "Can't Hardly Wait", "Left Of The Dial", "Beer For Breakfast", "Birthday Gal"... the list goes on.
> 
> Seriously, this was one of the best bands of the 1980's and really one of the best rock n' roll bands you've never heard of.




hey i agree with you,but to say The Goo Goo Dolls rode on the coat-tails is alittle harsh.The Goo has there own sound,Johnny's deep scratchy raspy voice is trademark.and of course nothing will beat the older albums,it's always like that.tell me ONE band that has made songs just as good as they did in the past? not none really.but alot of new Goo songs are still great but of course nothing will beat classics like "Name" "Acoustic #3" "Hold On" "Iris' "Sympathy" "Big Machine" "Black Balloon" of course not.

you know most bands sound there best in there hey-day so to speak."Dizzy Up The Girl" was one of the best Goo records they released,and i love there earlier work.and i love The Replacements,and i do believe Johnny said that Paul Westerberg was a HUGE influence on him. "Here Comes A Regular" i have been listening to that for years and never ever get tired of it.

The Replacements are a great band,and The Goo did get influence form them,they got there influence from bands like The Knack as well.but hasn't EVERYONE been influenced by someone else at some point? im pretty sure The Replacements and Paul Westerberg were influenced by others too.

yes The Goo were influenced by others yes,but to say they rode the coat-tails? i would have to disagree.The Goo are there own band with there own sound,and they have alot of classics only The Goo could have....sometimes influence dosen't mean carbon-copy...


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hall and Oates----Out Of Touch
Yeah, I am on an eighties kick lately


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 8, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Hall and Oates----Out Of Touch
> Yeah, I am on an eighties kick lately



love that song,hall and oates are awesome.:bow: the 80's was great.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 8, 2011)

Currently: Staind - Fade. Listening to Pandora.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, good comeback.

Great post HeavyDuty(can't remember you #)! I stand called out.

You scrounged up some hazy memories from 1990-91 (I was just under 21, go figure). I forgot how much I liked the early Goos. Saw 'em at First Ave on the "Hold Me Up Tour" (opened w/"Just The Way You Are"). I totally forgot about "Dizzy Up The Girl" (awesome!). They had great covers too, loved "A Million Miles Away". They paid homage to MN's own Prince with "I Could Never Take The Place Of Your Man" which had a great Tom Jones like vocal on it. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flatery so I stand corrected. 

It's all rock n' roll... "The Song Remains The Same"... after all (kudos to the Beatles who started this thread, but I'll just say if I had to choose between the two, I'm a Led Zeppelin guy all the way!).

Early days for bands are the best. That need to feel you have to be measered by success with growing fame (look what happend to Michael Jackson, ect) doesn't exist. At least the Goos learned this and are still together. The 'Mats flamed out but they kind of had too (their story is the stuff of legend).

Everybody wants to be special here,
They call your name out loud and clear

"Here Comes A Regular"- Paul Westerberg- The Replacements from the album "Tim" (1985- Sire/Warner Bros Records)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Oh, good comeback.
> 
> Great post HeavyDuty(can't remember you #)! I stand called out.
> 
> ...




wow thank you,you did make good points in your post but as a Goo fan i just wanted to say my opinion.LOL i didn't mean any harm you know.lol but yeah you know all bands have those points where there at there best,and it's usually there first popular album.also ALOT of people just know The Goo Goo Dolls for "Iris" there biggest hit but they are MUCH MUCH more then that.they had other big hits but we all know "Iris" was there biggest and most popular.lol

and some do sell out after that,but nothing beats the early hits and tunes. "Hold Me Up" is so great,i really am a fan of The Goo and love all there records.and they do DAMN good covers.there cover of "Give Alittle Bit" is so great,they really added flavor to that song and put that good ol' "Goo" twist on it lol.also 

"A Boy Name Goo" was a damn good record as well.i also think some bands feel that they are forced to change once they get big to be able to stay around but that is not true.the true fans will always be with them,the early goo had that faster hard rock sound and i feel that there new album somewhat went back to that.

my favirote goo sound are the sound of "better dayz" and "here is gone".that's goo at there finest right there,i really feel that sound is more of there signature the most.yes it is all rock and roll,and yes imitation is the best form of flattery.but i also think people confuse "imitation" and "inspired by" by being the same but it's really not.some people are inspired by other artist but don't actually copy them you know.lol 

it's all music,and there should be a mutual respect for each style.  "Here Comes A Regular" is haunting,haunting in a good way,once you hear that song it ALWAYS stays with you...The Replacements are a great under-rated band,and i admit they didn't get that recognition like The Goo did,but The Goo also had to work for there fame,they were more of a college band in the days of "Superstar Car Wash" too.

you know some just get more lucky then others,but The Goo also deserve there fame because they are a great band,and The Replacements deserved there fame too because they were also a damn good band as well.Paul Westerberg is a genious and i want that guitar based off of him that he designed and had in-put on i believe...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2011)

Koyaanisqatsi by Philip Glass.


----------



## Twisty (Feb 9, 2011)

Some well-deserved soft snoring. 

That _would _be a good name for a band, wouldn't it?
XxX


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 10, 2011)

Why do we sleep, live the dream!

That said- "Rock Hard" by Suzi Quatro, great chic rock!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd rather go blind-Dana Fuchs. I just love her:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2011)

Pink - Aerosmith


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 10, 2011)

Watching TLC - World's Strongest Toddler


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 10, 2011)

Death Singing-Patti Smith


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

Unfortunetly I can hear the menu music for Gran turismo 5 in the background. I want to listen to music. Maybe i should mute it


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Arcade Fire - The Suburbs (album)

On another AF kick recently, although i must confess to listening to Rihanna ft Eminem - Love the way you lie (pt 2) quite alot recently. Normally i dislike Rihanna and i'm not a huge fan of Eminem, but i like this song.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 10, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Arcade Fire - The Suburbs (album)
> 
> On another AF kick recently, although i must confess to listening to Rihanna ft Eminem - Love the way you lie (pt 2) quite alot recently. Normally i dislike Rihanna and i'm not a huge fan of Eminem, but i like this song.



Arcade Fire is one of my FAVORITE bands, so you just became a friend of mine!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2011)

Song: Alcoholic Coma
Band: Sarcofago
Genre: Thrash

...it's hard to get their albums...


----------



## biggirlsrock (Feb 10, 2011)

I 'm listening to Judas Priest's "Sad Wings of Destiny" right now. Had "Angel of Retribution" & "British Steel" on earlier. Sucks that they're doing their farewell tour. *METAL GODS *indeed....:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 11, 2011)

The Priest are saying farewell? Say it ain't so, Joe!

Gotta love the twin guitar attack of Glenn Tipton and K.K. Downing. "Screaming For Vengence" has to be one of the top 10 metal albums of all time!

I was listening to "Heading Out To The Highway" earlier on a promo CD I got for the "Metalogy" box set. F-in' awesome stuff!:bow:


----------



## winndich (Feb 11, 2011)

heh....to my own music, actually. I was composing a bit and wrote a fighting music, that could be used in a video game like final fantasy or similar stuff, if there was one that needed one.

oh, well, maybe someday I will be able to listen to my music in a game, that would be so awesome.

But for now, back to my shuffled playlist.

Lets see.....and the playing song is: Sonic Syndicate - Aftermath


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 11, 2011)

Crush,Kill,Destroy by Sarcofago.

...Judas Preist are quitting? Damn shame-they're brilliant...


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 11, 2011)

Green Day !!!:bow:


----------



## biggirlsrock (Feb 11, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> The Priest are saying farewell? QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE ...Judas Preist are quitting? Damn shame-they're brilliant...




Sadly yes, the metal gods are saying farewell. I've seen them sooooo many times. Maiden too. My two favorite bands from the NWOBHM. 

From their website...

* Judas Priest announce farewell EPITAPH World Tour!!!*
Tuesday, December 07, 2010

After storming the world for nearly 40 years and taking their very special brand of heavy metal to all four corners of the planet, JUDAS PRIEST - one of the most influential heavy metal bands of all time, have announced this will be their final world tour!!

However, the mighty PRIEST will certainly be going out strong as they rock the planet starting in 2011 on the massive EPITAPH tour - hitting all the major cities throughout the world they will be playing the songs that helped make the name JUDAS PRIEST synonymous with heavy metal!

With all guns blazing and amps cranked to eleven, the band will be giving all their fans one last chance to witness the ultimate metal experience that is JUDAS PRIEST!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 12, 2011)

Chevelle - "Send the pain below"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWq96ow5qM

:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2011)

Main theme to Lucio Fulci's "Zombie" (Zombie Flesh Eaters) by Fabio Frizzi. 

:zombieemote:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 13, 2011)

"2112" the complete suite (side A!) by Rush (1976):bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2011)

Stay - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

Usher- More


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Stay - Lisa Loeb



That's cute, so early 90's... Can't believe 90's music is retro. That said-

"Jack Ass" by Beck from the album "Odelay"- 1996. That album was the soundtack to that summer, just awesome!


----------



## trucrimsongold (Feb 13, 2011)

Stuck in the 80's and early 90's...never even heard of usher" until the Super Bowl no hit on him I love talent. I'm more of a "Old" metalica guy vs their newer main stream stuff that's all slowed down. But i do have a range


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

Smile Empty Soul - "Bottom of a Bottle (I do it for the drugs)"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLzdsEufEcU


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 13, 2011)

Alarms like every ten minutes. Why did I move near a fire station? :doh:


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 14, 2011)

Freak on a Leash - Korn


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 14, 2011)

"Iron Fist" and "Overkill"- MOTORHEAD!

Now that's RnFnR!

They're playing at First Ave in Mpls tomorrow night!:bow:


----------



## Deven (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful - 10 Years


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2011)

Baggy Trousers by Madness.


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been on a Weezer kick (I love those guys!)


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 16, 2011)

"Foxy & Free" and "Outer Space" by Ace Frehley. There both from the 2009 release "Anomoly". Ace rocks!:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2011)

Fabio Frizzi is a god.

Apoteosi Del Mistero (From _City of the Living Dead_).


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 16, 2011)

Candlebox - "Far Behind"


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2011)

Night Boat to Cairo by Madness-I'm so happy that I found this album again.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 17, 2011)

Helene Bøksle

What a woman, what a voice!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2011)

Carpe Diem by Will Haven. Epic headbang in the video.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 17, 2011)

In The Shadow Of Our Pale Companion - Agalloch


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm Still Breathing - Katy Perry


----------



## Deven (Feb 17, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Peace


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 18, 2011)

Snap your fingers, snap your neck - Demon Hunter


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Make You Feel My Love - Adele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0put0_a--Ng


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 18, 2011)

The Hamster dance song................

http://www.webhamster.com/

Featured in "See Spot Run," a cute Disney movie - and one of the last Disney movies i saw.


----------



## KingColt (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SqCc2AUYBQ the next big thing, gonna see him live with Termanology and Statik Selektah next week.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 18, 2011)

"Holy Diver" and "We're Through Being Cool" by Dio and Devo respectivley.

It gave me a great idea for a new tribute band:

RONNIE JAMES DEVO

The possibilities are endless...


----------



## roundrevelry (Feb 18, 2011)

Langhorne Slim - Restless


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2011)

_All I'm Gonna Take _by _Autograph_.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't Play That Song (You Lied) ~ Aretha Franklin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSoXJl2ALUk


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2011)

Koyaanisqatsi by Philip Glass...AGAIN.


----------



## coriander (Feb 19, 2011)

Jumbo Jet Headache by Limblifter.

They're a local band, I loved them so hard when I was a teenager.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 19, 2011)

"In My Time Of Dying"- Led Zeppelin, live in Cleveland '77 (powerful stuff!)


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

"Reign of Love" by Coldplay.


Beautiful!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 19, 2011)

Still on that live Led Zeppelin from '77-

A 25 minute version of "No Quarter"... chilling!

"The winds of Thor are blowing cold..."


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2011)

Pazuzu by Ennio Morricone.
Theme from 'Henry-Portrait of a Serial Killer' - I don't know the artist,sorry.


----------



## coriander (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorillaz! 
It's the one band my boyfriend and I can agree on listening to today.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2011)

Special Dedication by DJ Nut Nut-this track is a favourite of mine,and remains a true slice of heaven, Jungle/Drum and Bass style!


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

"The Look" by Kashagoogoo.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Na Na - Katie Herzig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fEgK49keec


----------



## penguin (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm watching "80s Dance Moves Top 100" on MTV Classic. Gotta love the 80s.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 20, 2011)

Escape From the City of Angels - Ithaka ft Marta Dias


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 20, 2011)

"Shake that body" by Technotronic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNFoWJE6Jb8


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 20, 2011)

"Ever The Same"- Rob Thomas


----------



## Deacone (Feb 20, 2011)

Rihanna - S&M


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u9a6l54idU

_I'm gonna fix that rat,that's what I'm gonna do,
I'm gonna fix that rat._


----------



## penguin (Feb 20, 2011)

Suck My Dick - Eminem


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Suck My Dick - Eminem



surprising,but interesting choice.


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Salty Dog by Flogging Molly


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2011)

"Save Tonight" - Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 21, 2011)

Young the Giant - "Shake me down"


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> surprising,but interesting choice.



itunes is always on shuffle  I have a very mixed collection of music.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2011)

A theme from a film called 'Rosso Sangue' by Carlo Maria Cordio.


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

Prisoner of Society - The Living End


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 21, 2011)

What am I listening to? Lady Gaga... there I said it.

My "Telephone" pose






Don't call my name, "Alejandro"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHA, the above post deserves some rep because I can't give it to her. 

I feel lame because I'm listening to the Pianist Soundtracks recently. 

I can't get enough of Chopin's Grande Polonaise.


----------



## patmcf (Feb 21, 2011)

Bar9 Remix of Example's "Kickstarts"


----------



## penguin (Feb 22, 2011)

Macarena - Los Del Rio


----------



## Mishty (Feb 22, 2011)

The Blues Man - Hank William Jr 

It's one of those nights.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 22, 2011)

Marilyn Manson - This is the new Shit


----------



## Emma (Feb 22, 2011)

Quite ashamed to say that I am listening to Nirvana - Unplugged in New York 1994.


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 23, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Marilyn Manson - This is the new Shit



Tune Love a bit of Marilyn


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 23, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> Quite ashamed to say that I am listening to Nirvana - Unplugged in New York 1994.


Why the Shame, it's an amazing album. Probably their best.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 23, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> Quite ashamed to say that I am listening to Nirvana - Unplugged in New York 1994.



ashamed? Nirvana was a good band.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> itunes is always on shuffle  I have a very mixed collection of music.




o,it's always great to have a vast taste in music so do i.


----------



## Emma (Feb 23, 2011)

dudley100 said:


> Why the Shame, it's an amazing album. Probably their best.



Its my fav, but I always feel very cliche when I listen to it hehe.


Now listening to Radiohead - Street Spirit (fade out).


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm listening to Ghostface's new album. It's alright.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2011)

Chemical Warfare by Slayer.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 25, 2011)

No apologies on this one:

"Slide It In"- Whitesnake (1984)

Really, I'd much rather say I'm depressed and listening to Nirvana than admit I'm not only lisening to this but actually find it kind of good, in a Spinal Tap sort of way (maybe the Slide It In album is really Tap's "Smell The Glove" in disguse- hahaha


----------



## patmcf (Feb 25, 2011)

Butch Clancy - Russian Lullaby


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 25, 2011)

Weezer , I got this on repeat, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Av1kuh8EBY


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2011)

Skeletal Integrity by Malignancy-so many pinch harmonics...ahh... :bow:

(edit: 01:59 mark on youtube video-dat pinch harmonics...)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

The Verve Pipe-"Freshman".

forever love this song,never gets old.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2011)

Monster End by Alexander Blonksteiner.


----------



## Deven (Feb 27, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady GaGa


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 28, 2011)

Verve Pipe, Nirvana... what is this, Portlandia? The dream of the 90's is apparently live and well at dims, huh. To that end:

"Hadda To Be Playin' On A Jukebox"- Rage Against The Machine- live 1997, from the "People Of The Sun" 10 inch vinyl EP. Loosely based on a poem by Allen Ginsberg. Amazing, the revolution starts NOW!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> Verve Pipe, Nirvana... what is this, Portlandia? The dream of the 90's is apparently live and well at dims, huh. To that end:
> 
> "Hadda To Be Playin' On A Jukebox"- Rage Against The Machine- live 1997, from the "People Of The Sun" 10 inch vinyl EP. Loosely based on a poem by Allen Ginsberg. Amazing, the revolution starts NOW!




the 90's was one of the greatest times for music,so im not surprised at all.:happy: alot of great 90's music,forever 90's!


----------



## trucrimsongold (Feb 28, 2011)

I pretty much listen to the same thing I did in the 90's and the 80's. Smashing Pumpkin's, Red hot chillipeppers, AC/DC, Metallica, Soundgarden, Foo Fighters, Blink 182, Led Zepplin, Van Halen, Boston, Suicidal Tendencies, Occasionally go to some R&B but rarely...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n3pK5cnH0w

Praise Cats featuring Andrea Love - Sing (Dub)


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 28, 2011)

Vitamin String Quartet, I just can't listen enough, everything they cover is just brilliant!


----------



## Heyyou (Mar 1, 2011)

I am listening to the thoughts of the spanish family talking outside my window as if it is their living room.

If they TOUCH my cat, im going outside.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2011)

Midnight Queen by Sarcofago.


----------



## tazzjimmy (Mar 2, 2011)

i m listening backstreet boys, one of their best song larger than life...


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 2, 2011)

"No Sugar Tonight" - The Guess Who


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 2, 2011)

"Dynamite" by Jermaine Jackson (DON'T JUDGE ME!)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 3, 2011)

Billy Joel-"We Didn't Start The Fire".

Paul Westerberg-"Here Comes A Regular".


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 3, 2011)

Whitesnake - "Here I Go Again"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2011)

"Closing Time" by Semisonic


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2011)

Corpse Grinder by Massacre.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Mar 3, 2011)

Lia Ices' new album is AMAZING! Especially the track "Daphne" that features Justin Vernon from Bon Iver. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyMTeEtctkk

The second part especially, is sex.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2011)

Outside by Shah.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 5, 2011)

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele

This is such a good song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxUYi46Zmd4&feature=related


----------



## penguin (Mar 5, 2011)

So Happy I Could Die - Lady Gaga


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 5, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9uMJWtNww


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2011)

:blush: :blush: :blush: 

"Hold it Against Me" by Britney Spears


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> "No Sugar Tonight" - The Guess Who



Great classic and, oooooh, those RCA Engineers recorded The Guess Who with quality that was nothing short of amazing, considering the era!

Here's a link and I'll raise you the New Mother Nature mix version. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2011)

Some nice, relatively hum-quiet, VLF that I recorded after those twisters on 2/25/2011.

You Tube-imfree707-Tornadoes, Linemen, VLF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekrv-kIvQpk


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

Right now...

The _Shutter Island_ soundtrack. I love this film, and the sound of music(!) fits it so well.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2011)

Omega by Rainshadow.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 6, 2011)

Chickenfoot- Soap on a Rope

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHqA6HtVU70&feature=related


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Some nice, relatively hum-quiet, VLF that I recorded after those twisters on 2/25/2011.
> 
> You Tube-imfree707-Tornadoes, Linemen, VLF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekrv-kIvQpk



The Guess Who had soome great $hit. I feel as though this winter is in it's death throes so I lisetened to a version of "Summertime Blues" by Blue Cheer from 1968. Awesome, with great Hendrix like guitar as well. Also heard Big Brother and the Holding Company (with Janis Joplin on vocal) doing that errie cover of George Gershwin's "Summertime". Summer of Love stuff is quite powerful!

RnFnR-


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> The Guess Who had soome great $hit. I feel as though this winter is in it's death throes so I lisetened to a version of "Summertime Blues" by Blue Cheer from 1968. Awesome, with great Hendrix like guitar as well. Also heard Big Brother and the Holding Company (with Janis Joplin on vocal) doing that errie cover of George Gershwin's "Summertime". Summer of Love stuff is quite powerful!
> 
> RnFnR-



Gotta' say Janis and the holding company are amazing! I do love the way the Engineer mixed "Summertime" with a guitar screaming in each channel! Truly sweet!:happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod - The Real McKenzies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKV2Yz_n0bA


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2011)

Piercings by Sarcofago,from 'The Laws of Scourge'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Time - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2011)

Assassin by Morbid Saint.


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Assassin by Morbid Saint.



Ha!, your sig photo needs a song......fixed it!

Napoleon XIV-They're Coming To Take Me Away http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 8, 2011)

"Fuck You" - Cee Lo Green
One of my favorite songs ever!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 8, 2011)

Born This Way by Lady GaGa 
and 
Noah and The Whale - "Blue Skies" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifq4bYZnYrc

and "My Broken Heart" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr7j4-nMwCE

Howlin' For You - The Black Keys

Arcade Fire - We Used to Wait

<3


----------



## Twilley (Mar 8, 2011)

Harvey Danger- Jack the Lion


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Big Time - Peter Gabriel



Alright, you just made pull out Gabriel's "So" LP from 1986. I just got out of shower and have to get work, but danced in the nude while listening to "Sledgehammer".

Might be TMI, but had to share.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2011)

Damien by Morbid Saint.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> Ha!, your sig photo needs a song......fixed it!
> 
> Napoleon XIV-They're Coming To Take Me Away http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI



Ha ha! Legendary song,Edgar! :bow:


----------



## fluffyandcute (Mar 8, 2011)

Jar of Hearts.....Christina Perri :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Mar 9, 2011)

You Won't Be Mine - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dj Muggs & Gza - Grandmasters


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 9, 2011)

"1984" and "Jump" by Van Halen

could be the best intro/lead off track ever!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2011)

Brick House by The Commodores.


----------



## badassdebate (Mar 9, 2011)

should have known better by She and Him a Beatles cover :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 9, 2011)

Currently listening to the new autotune of Charlie Sheen's 'Winning'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 9, 2011)

if you like indie acoustic stuff, Colin Meloy, and/or The Decemberists, you need to stop what you're doing and listen to this performance of _June Hymn_ right now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_P2JmvsyRI

MY HEART IS MELTED YOU GUYS


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 9, 2011)

Human - The Killers


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2011)

Flood - Jars of Clay


----------



## imfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Prelude-After The Goldrush http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6BzTCQ6Nqo


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 10, 2011)

"Fortune Hunter" by The Firm, 1986. 
A short lived group that featured Paul Rodgers and Jimmy Page.


----------



## imfree (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm getting ready to do Tommy James And The Shondells-Greatest Hits on the turntable, now on the new Wrong-Co Shelfitter!


Shelfitter Video


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2011)

wu tang


I come sharp as a blade and I cut you slow
You become so Pat as my style increases
What's that in your pants ahhh human feces!
Throw your shitty drawers in the hamper
Next time come strapped with a fuckin Pamper


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2011)

so, so, so good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdIkzg3Oit0&tracker=False


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Mar 10, 2011)

Staind's cover of Alice In Chains' 'Nutshell'

http://youtu.be/OXpaMFwnlcE


----------



## imfree (Mar 10, 2011)

Jars Of Clay-Work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL0041GDsqE


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 10, 2011)

My cat crying at the wall lol and Criminal Minds that I'm not paying attention to.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 11, 2011)

imfree, diggin' out the vinyl, we may be the only ones!

Side 5 of Neil Young's "Decade"-

The Needle and The Damage Done/Tonight's The Night (Part 1)/Tired Eyes/Walk On/For The Turnstiles/Winterlong/Deep Forbidden Lake

The whole side. I love side orders. You could say I have some side issues, hahahahaha!


----------



## imfree (Mar 11, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> imfree, diggin' out the vinyl, we may be the only ones!
> 
> Side 5 of Neil Young's "Decade"-
> 
> ...



Thanks for that honorable mention, Stroker. More and more young adults are discovering the joy (kinna' like great sex) that analog audio, on vinyl, gives. Probably won't be long till we don't have any peace anymore. Some day they'll be releasing the current new songs on vinyl, too!

Woo-hoo, I'm waiting for Li'l Sis to find n pull my Harvest LP outta' mothballs so I can hear (and feel!) the title cut on my system!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 11, 2011)

No Expectations ~ Rolling Stones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mehrjwB-hVE


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Grateful Dead-Franklin's Tower :eat2:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 14, 2011)

I may be a hopeless optimist, but I'm not ready to give up on peace. War is usually the easiest and most obvious option when you've been wronged but it certainly does not make things better, nor is it right. 

Kurvacous and Pearls with some deep cuts from the 'Golden Age'. "No Expectations" is a fav Stones song of mine (love that slide guitar). The Dead's "Franklin's Tower" reminds me of watching/laughing at twirling hippies at a festival while sipping mushroom tea...hahahaha! That said;

"Burnin' and Lootin'"- Bob Marley and The Wailers from Live (1976):bow:

That whole 1976 Bob Marley & the Wailers Live LP is so awesomely passionate ("Trenchtown Rock", "Lively Up Yourself", "No Woman, No Cry", "Get Up, Stand Up" ect). 

You can fool some people sometimes, but you can't fool all the people all the time!


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 15, 2011)

Living with the Law - Chris Whitley


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 15, 2011)

Pink Floyd, Another Brick In The Wall, 1994 Earls Coourt concert


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2vCAqdFx1s&feature=player_embedded#at=42

Bobby Bland - Ain't no love in the heart of the city


----------



## imfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobby Bloom-Montego Bay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYiaZcuEuk


----------



## Stroker Ace (Mar 16, 2011)

"Bobby Brown Goes Down"- Frank Zappa (live version from a sampler CD called "Cheap Thrills"- awesome!).

Tell all the girls they can kiss my heinie!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit nostalgic,so I'm listening to Yokozuna's WWF theme.


----------



## imfree (Mar 16, 2011)

That pair of LM3886's in the Tech SA350 is cooling back down, but I was rockin' the house again with that You Tube clip of Bachman Turner Overdrive doing Blue Collar live in Canada in July, 2010! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAIpiPKvKo


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2011)

I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2011)

Service For a Vacant Coffin by Autopsy-a classic death metal tune,from 1989's 'Severed Survival' album.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Celtic music on Pandora


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2011)

Just played this one from vinyl. Firefall-Livin' Ain't Livin' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbA4yPk-DQ4


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2011)

Nuclear Attack by Slaver,Brazilian thrash band.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 19, 2011)

Listening to Garrison Keilor's (sp?) Prairie Home Companion on NPR. Entertaining as all get out. I'm a sucker for radio shows. Except for when I listen to BBC 7 [online] the only other time I could get classic radio shows from to 1940s-60s was on Sunday eves in nyc on wbai or still on AM 1710 Antioch OTR online.

I'm an old soul and love:bow: the classics.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2011)

_Buried in the Backyard_ by Cannibal Corpse,from their debut album _Eaten Back to Life_.


----------



## Chuggernut (Mar 19, 2011)

"Ride My SeeSaw" by The Moody Blues.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2011)

Meatloaf-For Cryin' Out Loud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHPetLms4ZU

My instrument of choice was the turntable, but this You Tube version sounds nice, too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2011)

Me and Baby Brother - War


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2011)

_Justice Sucks_ by _Indestroy_.


----------



## penguin (Mar 25, 2011)

Coconut - Dannii Minogue.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 25, 2011)

Why ~ Rascall Flatts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3_85GXsKqk


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 26, 2011)

You Should Know by Mike Lombardo

"There are times
when the paper starts off empty
cause there's so much we don't know how to say
but if we think about it
it will all come out
if we remember it was just waiting for today

these are things we want you to know

You should know that the world is getting smaller
You should know how much these people care
and I know it seems like it's a lot to be
but we just thought that you should be aware

You should know that this is just beginning
you should we're in it for the fight
if we find someday, it's done and packed away
it's because it all turned out alright 

these are things we want you to know

I was taught that we're all getting older
but I've learned and I know that it's not true
just take all these days
let them melt away
because we've spent them here with you

you should know the things we have accomplished
and you should see the fondness we all share
if you run aground
then just turn around
we'll all be standing there

these are things we want you to know

there are times when you hear a thousand voices
and it spins, and nothing feels the same
but when they've moved on
when they've hushed and gone
you remember that we all know your name

These are things we want you to know"


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 26, 2011)

Masses Conformed by DISAVOWED.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Misguided Ghosts - Paramore


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 27, 2011)

Gallery of Horrors by Putrid Pile.


----------



## penguin (Mar 27, 2011)

Girl From Ipanema - B-52s


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2011)

Heart-Love Alive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB9GP7CWUgw


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 27, 2011)

Red I don't have time for this... By Duck Duck Goose


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 27, 2011)

Somebody Already Broke My Heart - Sade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8NAXMruxW4


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 28, 2011)

It's Okay - Land of Talk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2011)

Dunno if this counts but I'm listening to the anime Claymore over Netflix.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

Lonely People - America


----------



## imfree (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha!, an LPFM client gave me a copy of this one a dozen or so years ago.

Gary Allan-Used Heart For Sale http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWvYeLe_j7k 

View attachment Gary Allan.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2011)

Greyson Chance- Paparazzi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGe2cwsR-IQ


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Black Ice album by AC/DC
Great album! They still got it after all of these years.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 28, 2011)

Uberlin - R.E.M

Not quite as good as the old R.E.M stuff but still pretty damn good.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 28, 2011)

Total Abuse-S/T LP
Total Abuse-Sex Pig EP
Total Abuse-Mutt LP

The best hardcore band in the world, atm.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2011)

The Who- Eminence Front


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 28, 2011)

Die by the Sword (Live) by Slayer.


----------

